# Something... Something... Shallow Tank



## Geoffrey Rea (18 Feb 2021)

New 45F project:







ADA 45F
Strideways Pro Co2 regulator
ONF Flat Nano
Eheim Ecco


Tropica soil
Black lava rock
Utricularia graminifolia


----------



## Iain Sutherland (18 Feb 2021)

Sweet, love a shallow...


----------



## CooKieS (18 Feb 2021)

Nice, can’t wait to see how you deal with UG. Never tried it properly but heard many crazy things about it


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (18 Feb 2021)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Sweet, love a shallow...



Never owned a shallow @Iain Sutherland so this one has high novelty.




CooKieS said:


> Nice, can’t wait to see how you deal with UG. Never tried it properly but heard many crazy things about it



Me neither @CooKieS

So many contradictory ’guides’ out there to UG figured it’s time to poke the bear and see what is what.


----------



## Libba (18 Feb 2021)

I'll be following this one closely!


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (19 Feb 2021)

These tanks are awesome as AIO setups, I miss my JBL frag tank. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Wookii (19 Feb 2021)

Subbed!


----------



## EA James (19 Feb 2021)

I'd love to try a shallow tank, I think they look great. @Geoffrey Rea your work doesn't disappoint either so I'll be following this with lots of interest


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (19 Feb 2021)

Still waiting on the plant delivery but put together a simple Iwagumi in the meantime:





Got a larger, sturdier computer desk coming next week on account of everyone working at home, so also waiting on that to put the setup in final position. New desk has data/power cable port holes on the desktop. Will put the piping from the lily pipes and Co2 tubing straight down through the desk. Should look tidy.

Still on the fence regarding how to startup the UG, dry start or straight to submersed life. Either way will be doing a few water changes before planting.

Media is already matured sat in the AS600 sump so can go straight in the Eheim Ecco. Given the possible need for infusoria the rain barrel or water from an existing setup mixed in may be the way to go. Dosing will just be a potassium source daily.


----------



## Wookii (19 Feb 2021)

Great looking lava rock - a little more interesting and less open pored than most I see.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (19 Feb 2021)

Been thinking about why people fail with UG, albeit there aren’t many journals out there documenting their failures. More a case of folks personally saying that they tried it and it melted beautifully.

Whichever way this goes hoping this journal is useful to anyone else who fancies a go with Ultricularia graminifolia, not just a pretty picture parade.

Using plain old Tropica powder for this setup. Going to water change the water daily and float some plants first to shift ammonia out as much as possible. Then plant the UG.

Betting that aquarium soil is still a good bet as further down the line UG will need micronutrients, it seems the initial planting phase is the iffy bit.

Infusoria can be provided by rain barrel water or water changing with water from an existing tank. Lots of wildlife culture to be taken from a thimble of existing substrate too. If mixing water from an existing tank, the AS600 hard water setup is the oldest in the house and you can see wildlife scurrying around if you look closely at the substrate. A rough 50/50 mix with RO would put KH between 8-10, which I currently understand is pretty ideal for graminifolia. That figure is including the buffering of the aquarium soil. More importantly the water and existing substrate contain wildlife from a mature setup if the parameter changes aren’t too much for them.

The other thing I’ve noted when searching about is folks using small filters on nano tanks when trying to grow UG. To rule out filtration as a factor using an Eheim Ecco filter that effectively doubles the water volume of this setup with plenty of capacity, turnover and output for around tank flow.

Looking at other write up’s, it seems clear UG does not like ammonia by the way it reacts when planted into fresh aquarium soil, similar to MC and HC early on. People say it dies off but if you read the journals carefully, what they’re describing is the plant melting and lifting out of the substrate. Not a botanist but sounds like it is simply moving itself to another location - its off to a new home and the ammonia melt just made that possible. If it weren’t for our intervention of trying to shove it back down over and over would it not float away in the wild and probably grow elsewhere? Would make sense for an affixed subaquatic plant cut loose to explore its options given ammonia would be lethal to its food sources. Is this the difference in success between aquarium soil and inert substrate attempts? Inert favours the initial stage but soil is more useful long term?

Being an awkward sod I’m looking for the best of both worlds; micronutrient availability for further down the line but as much flushing of ammonia from the soil using water changes in the beginning, plus using floaters to mop up the water column.


----------



## Wookii (19 Feb 2021)

I think the initial rush of high ammonia levels from the manufactured soils cause a lot of people with new startups issues with melting and algae, but it doesn’t seem to be widely acknowledged.

Given how much plant mass I lost on my current tank during the first few weeks, despite 80%+ daily water changes and them almost all being established submerged plants, I think I’ll always run a 1-2 week dark start before planting in aquarium soil going forward, just to avoid that initial ammonia.


----------



## Paul27 (19 Feb 2021)

Not sure if you have seen this but might be of interest. Mentions in the video about Ultricularia not liking nitrates


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (19 Feb 2021)

Wookii said:


> and them almost all being establish submerged plants



Aye, even this won’t save you at startup. Think you know my policy on the first 28 days @Wookii hardly been subtle about it.



Paul27 said:


> Not sure if you have seen this but might be of interest. Mentions in the video about Ultricularia not liking nitrates



Haven’t actually watched this yet @Paul27 thanks for sharing 👍🏽


----------



## dw1305 (19 Feb 2021)

Hi all, 


Geoffrey Rea said:


> that aquarium soil is still a good bet further down the line UG will need micronutrients, it seems the initial planting phase is the iffy bit.


I grew for a <"while emersed and it did quite well">. I've never tried it in a tank, and I think it was cold that killed it in the end.

As a plant it doesn't <"actually have any roots"> (no _Utricularia_ spp. does), so I guess the planting medium doesn't matter that much.

Other than _Utricularia gibba _the ones I've tried in the tanks have all been <"boom and bust">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (19 Feb 2021)

Thank you for the links Darrel. Will look into what the stolons fully perform for graminifolia before getting presumptuous.

Very much looking to experience this plant, success or failure is fine either way. Due to a 45F being a bad substitute for a marshy environment with limited food sources, going to go fully submersed from the get go given the humidity of the in vitro pots. Almost tempted to put it in a 10l cube with rainwater in the garden this summer, half in/out of the water and see what it does.


----------



## dw1305 (19 Feb 2021)

Hi all,


Geoffrey Rea said:


> Almost tempted to put it in a 10l cube with rainwater in the garden this summer, half in/out of the water and see what it does.


"Well" would be my guess, although even the summer may be too cool for it.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Feb 2021)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Looking at other write up’s, it seems clear UG does not like ammonia by the way it reacts when planted into fresh aquarium soil, similar to MC and HC early on.


I think that's definitely a factor. I've failed spectacularly trying to grow a UG carpet in fresh AS. It didn't detach though, just melted.

I introduced it to a more mature setup and it grew well emersed, and then spread and grew immersed. It's a fascinating little plant.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (28 Feb 2021)

One week dark start with matured filter media before planting.






8 hours light from the ONF Flat Nano at 50%
Co2 on all day
Water 1KH 5GH remineralised RODI water with a couple of litres from a matured setup with the same parameters
Daily potassium





See how the UG gets on.





Deviated from the original plan somewhat but at least this gives a standard with water parameters.


----------



## Garuf (28 Feb 2021)

Nice start and good luck. 

Mr. Wong over on 2hr planted tank has u.g. failure down to lack of maturity and hyper ammonia sensitivity of the plant, "old" soil and a mature filter seem to be key. 

That said, I've tried to grow the stuff, 12 times? tried.


----------



## Gill (28 Feb 2021)

Love it. 
Ooof where are the Sultry inlet/Outlet set from. Very Very Nice.


----------



## Steve Buce (28 Feb 2021)

Love the shallow tank and fingers crossed for the UG


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (28 Feb 2021)

It’s a mish mash @Gill 

The outlet is a Blau jet. For no other reason than that’s what was available. 






The inlet is a VIV which I hope never breaks, have two of them:









The pear shaped inlet section is really easy to clean. Stuff it with dried rice and give it a shake to clean then finish with a pipe brush. Find straight piping always has a spot that can’t be reached even after bleach but this design plus a bit of rice shaking works well by manual removal.

Most nano glassware lacks suction cups so using these suction cups with 13mm clips:





Can set the jet with the desired amount of surface agitation now:


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (6 Mar 2021)

One week:





No melt anywhere a week after startup which is reassuring. All the UG still appears in good health:





Off the back of recent commentary on the forum have increased the photoperiod from 8 hours to 12 hours per day, extra hour every second day. ONF nano still at 50% though and running 12 hours as of today.

Co2 on 24/7 with ample surface agitation and no livestock to consider with this tank so probably the norm going forwards. Roughly 1/3 to 1/2 water change per day which takes no time at all using a 1 litre jug. Just pour fresh water onto the rock in the middle and it fills without disturbance. Will keep that up for the first month then drop to a weekly water change schedule. Daily dosing is still just some K everyday.

Anyway, so far so good. May it continue....

Have a nice weekend folks 😎


----------



## Karmicnull (6 Mar 2021)

Really interested in seeing what difference the 12 hours makes. To help differentiate between the impact of light intensity vs. the impact of light duration.


----------



## CooKieS (6 Mar 2021)

Lovely! Would love to try this kind of scape in my 45p too. But I may re-use my old tropica soil. Watching with interest


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (6 Mar 2021)

Karmicnull said:


> Really interested in seeing what difference the 12 hours makes.



More growth than 6 hours. Simple. Hence the insurance of 24 hour Co2 and less dramatic pH fluctuation. But it’s a mono species tank and a carpeting plant.

After having a hand in over 60 setups can confidently say 6 hours of high PAR light also works. It won’t condemn you to misery and wrath from the plants regardless of what happens in nature. It does require a disciplined caretaker though who always covers the maintenance basics. You’re limiting the plants processes and simultaneously slamming the accelerator pedal down in a condensed period of time. You then need to ensure enough o2 for the other 18 hours.

The mindset isn’t one of catering to nature though; it’s concerned with growth height, just about meeting demands, management for aquascaping purposes. That plant, in that colour, in that form for that specific date. It’s a world apart from running a beautiful setup for 20 years. Nothing in this house survives two years before the aquascaping itch takes hold and change is inevitable.

If the 20 year setup is Picasso then the 1 year scape is the crayon drawing of a toddler who’s easily amused... But I like my crayons 😂

Would say try it all for yourself and see what satisfies your desired outcomes. Grew up in a house of low tech tanks running for over a decade with 12 hours of light from T5’s. Have seen this method work and work really well long term. Will never be a goal in this house though, too unashamedly present hedonistic.


----------



## John q (6 Mar 2021)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Off the back of recent commentary on the forum have increased the photoperiod from 8 hours to 12 hours per day, extra hour every second day.



Doing the same thing for similar reasons as above. I'm lacking your confidence and increasing duration at a snails pace, 10 mins every day. 

This is the first journal I've watched in real time so will be interesting to see it develop.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (6 Mar 2021)

You’re the wiser person going slowly @John q . Especially if it’s an established setup with livestock etc.

Changes to this setup are low risk so can afford to play. The worst that could happen is the loss of four pots of UG....


----------



## Deano3 (7 Mar 2021)

Just catching up on jurnals Geoffrey and looking forward to this one, yes not many people use ug , i have read its difficult etc but it's a stunning plant when established. Watching with interest, i also love a shallow scape and yours looks great .

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (8 Mar 2021)

Thanks @Deano3 🙏🏽

Just something relatively still and unchanging to focus on. Everything else is in flux in the world and it’s nice to be reminded there’s things that obey their own pace, regardless.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (13 Mar 2021)

Two weeks:


----------



## Libba (13 Mar 2021)

It looks so green and lush. Makes me want to try it.


----------



## John q (13 Mar 2021)

Looking good, have you noticed any pros or cons with the lighting duration change?


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (13 Mar 2021)

It’s hard to say anything reliably @John q .

Brown diatoms on the rocks immediately after the increase but that may be multiple factors. Would be more worried if there were no evidence of diatoms somewhere though. UG is growing and showing signs of spreading quite rapidly, but compared to what? No experience of growing UG before so nothing to compare it to.

The constants are:


50% light intensity with the ONF Nano
One pump/ml of Brighty K neutral daily
minimum of 30% water change daily
RO water remineralised to 1KH and 5GH

Things that have varied throughout:


Photoperiod duration increased to 12 hours
Temperature between 19C-22C (no heater)


----------



## John q (13 Mar 2021)

True a direct comparison would be ideal. 

I'm about two weeks into light increase (now up to 9.5hrs) and have definitely noticed increased new growth, on the down side the new growth leaf size is noticeably smaller. 
I suspect I'm co2 challenged so have further reduced light intensity.
Only other variant in last two weeks is increase in iron and magnesium.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (13 Mar 2021)

John q said:


> True a direct comparison would be ideal.



Hmmm.... Used to run multiple test tanks side by side @John q . But all it leads to is new and even more complex questions that tend to lead you down rabbit holes. Ultimately you’re dealing with dynamic systems with entire setups. Claiming replication should be taken as a faux pas if you want to claim it. Simple jar tests are useful though.

Taking a modest measure easily ascertained like longevity of a setup - after a year, if the six hour photoperiod UG tank is no more and the twelve hour photoperiod UG tank is still trucking, that’s useful information. You can sort of say this species favours a more natural length of photoperiod if you’re interested in the species.

But if you’re so inclined, you then investigate how to keep it under the six hours of light. Maybe don’t challenge it with stimulus and response like trimming then it does just fine for example. You then know how to keep it happy in six hour photoperiod tanks, it could be taller in that ‘never trimmed’ state so suitable for mid ground in a mixed carpet. That’s useful info for an aquascaper. No rules just outcomes.



John q said:


> I'm about two weeks into light increase (now up to 9.5hrs) and have definitely noticed increased new growth, on the down side the new growth leaf size is noticeably smaller.



Is this one species or multiple species @John q ?



John q said:


> I suspect I'm co2 challenged so have further reduced light intensity.
> Only other variant in last two weeks is increase in iron and magnesium.



Co2 management is the main workload of high tech so you’re in good company, see what happens when it’s dialled in if you think you’re out from optimal. If EI dosing correctly you should be able to rule out the rest of the nutrients.


----------



## John q (13 Mar 2021)

Sorry for the late reply, was in the garden filling rabbit holes.
My tanks are low tech so reduced intensity is the only weapon in the armoury.

For definite like for like comparisons it would be Hygrophila polysperma and limnophila sessiliflora, both have been in the tank about 6 months and have always done well but in the last couple of weeks have definitely started sprouting off shoots, the polysperma is showing new growth at every leaf node.
Anubias barteri var nana also seems to be sprouting a lot more new leaves from the rhizome.

The ones I can't directly compare as they've only been in the tank 3 weeks would be p gayi and rotala hong-kong, both showing lots of off shoot growth. These plants spent a previous life in wookiis high tech tank, so this growth could be normal.

Could all be unrelated off course, either way for the most part its all good.


----------



## Wookii (13 Mar 2021)

John q said:


> The ones I can't directly compare as they've only been in the tank 3 weeks would be p gayi and rotala hong-kong, both showing lots of off shoot growth. These plants spent a previous life in wookiis high tech tank, so this growth could be normal.



👀

The P Gayi grows like an absolute weed for me, it’s actually quite hard to control in my high tech, I imagined it would grow well in a low tech, so that’s good to hear John, I don’t know whether thats because it’s a true aquatic and so is better adapted to grabbing what it needs submerged.

Good to hear the Honk Kong growing too - I figured that would be a bit more challenging low tech.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (20 Mar 2021)

Three weeks:





Now set to 12 hours light at 100% with 24 hour Co2 injection. Bladders appearing, some critters introduced from the rain barrel. Paramecium culture being added later this week. Salvinia auriculata added for feedback and to dapple the light (there’s more but been removed for the photo).


----------



## Wookii (20 Mar 2021)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Paramecium culture being added later this week.



What are for reasons for adding that Geoff?


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (20 Mar 2021)

Diversifying the pond life. Not sure how much bacteria and small protozoa there are to keep the Paramecium going yet. Not even sure what species of Paramecium it is. Will keep a culture going though and periodically add to the tank. There’s currently daphnia surviving in there:






Other critters too.

Found this video interesting:




In that amount of current you’re talking ‘fast food’. The bladders would also be dangling in the current. By comparison, figure if it’s there in this little setup then UG will find it if there’s enough diversity of food sources, even planted into the soil. Minuscule flow compared to a stream, but also a sealed system so more chances at taking a swipe at the merry-go-round of food.

Would even consider increasing the flow in this tank once the UG is more established. Force things to seek shelter amongst the UG... closer to the bladders.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (27 Mar 2021)

Four weeks:


----------



## John q (27 Mar 2021)

Coming along nicely and I can't see any signs of algae.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (27 Mar 2021)

It’s trucking along @John q 

The Salvinia auriculata boomed so there was obviously still a fair amount of nutrients in the system. The Salvinia auriculata is  finally beginning to show signs of deficiencies so nearly time to remove them, done their job mopping up the water column. Still just daily potassium being added, nothing else.

Introduction of paramecium and rain water from the barrel has led to an assortment of life in there, the UG responded pretty quickly thereafter. Actually removed a few portions and put them in the mature hard tap water AS600 a couple of weeks ago. UG is even doing alright in there against all expectations.  Have more UG on order so will plant that tank out and see if it will keep in very hard water with enough food sources.

One new tank,  lean and soft. The other mature, EI and very hard....


----------



## John q (27 Mar 2021)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> One new tank, lean and soft. The other mature, EI and very hard....


Well certainly adds weight to the argument that most plants can thrive in  various water conditions.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (27 Mar 2021)

John q said:


> Well certainly adds weight to the argument that most plants can thrive in various water conditions.



The marker of ‘thrive’ will be longevity, at least a couple of years. Can’t say much after just one month but it’s fair to say it’s interesting so far given all that’s said about UG.


----------



## Deano3 (4 Apr 2021)

looks like this is getting on growing really well geoffrey


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (17 Apr 2021)

Seven weeks:





All the tanks are taking a back seat because of work at the moment so they’re just having to keep trucking. Spread is nearly there with this one and the front left has nearly recovered from the poaching of UG.





The four pots of UG from Tropica ordered a while ago finally turned up this week and the hard water AS600 has been planted out with a UG foreground now. We’ll see if UG can make it in hard as nails Cambridgeshire water with EI dosing. Both tanks have critters present, water fleas etc.





Found that the UG in the 45F is happier with much higher flow than most would go for. Same conditions apply in the AS600 where the return hits the front glass and straight down into the sand. All the videos of wild submersed UG place it in fast moving water so attempting to replicate. As ever, just playing around to see what is what.

Hope you’re all having a nice weekend 😎


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 Apr 2021)

Amazing insight, thanks Geoff. Very interested to see how it does in Cambridge liquid rock


----------



## Deano3 (18 Apr 2021)

Coming along nicely Geoffrey, such a different looking plant isnt it looks very soft mpre like some sort of coral. Very interesting read mate

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Conort2 (18 Apr 2021)

Coming along great. The almost fluorescent green of the ug against the dark lava rock looks fantastic.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (9 May 2021)

Ten weeks:





UG has nearly populated all the available area. It’s matted out reasonably well too:





Tank hasn’t been cleaned or received a water change for over two weeks now. It remains pretty clean given the circumstances, just a wee bit of surface film but nothing major. The bonus of this laziness is there’s more wildlife scurrying about the tank which can only help. 

One bit of UG has managed to get loose and attach to the lava rock. Enjoying emersed life:





Light down to 75% since the last post, daily K and micros every other day.


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 May 2021)

Amazing, you've definitely got green fingers


----------



## ScaperJoe (9 May 2021)

Wow, that UG is looking great! I'd really like to try an Iwagumi with it one day too.

I've seen you used aquasoil, but wondered if you have any peat in there too? Also are you 'feeding' it with any microorganisms?


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (9 May 2021)

ScaperJoe said:


> I've seen you used aquasoil, but wondered if you have any peat in there too?



Just aquarium soil. Gave the tank a dark start at the beginning to tackle ammonia levels though.



ScaperJoe said:


> Also are you 'feeding' it with any microorganisms?



Yes. Paramecium culture every 3-4 weeks so far.


----------



## ScaperJoe (9 May 2021)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Just aquarium soil. Gave the tank a dark start at the beginning to tackle ammonia levels though.


Ah great tip, I didn't dare try it in my first scape because of what I'd read - I think its a fascinating plant though.



Geoffrey Rea said:


> Yes. Paramecium culture every 3-4 weeks so far.


I'll have to do some more research into that, I wouldn't know where to begin on manufacturing / acquiring these tiny beings - I've seen a few threads about it on here, so I know where to go 

Thanks Geoffrey!


----------



## PM_ME_YOUR_NEONS (10 May 2021)

So jealous of this tank, it looks amazing! Excited for future updates


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (10 May 2021)

ScaperJoe said:


> I wouldn't know where to begin on manufacturing / acquiring these tiny beings



You can just buy culture’s from eBay vendors @ScaperJoe . Paramecium is just a broad brush name for lots of organisms. Can’t really leave stuff laying around here so just ordering it in every month. It’s a few quid posted. If you’re happy to continue the culture on then it’s a few quid just the once to get things rolling. Most vendors will give you instructions on how to do this successfully.



PM_ME_YOUR_NEONS said:


> So jealous of this tank, it looks amazing!



The whole reason for starting this journal @PM_ME_YOUR_NEONS is to hopefully demonstrate UG isn’t all that complicated. My hope is that others will have a go with it in a mono species tank, without stock in, to get to know it’s habits.

It needs feeding, period. If it’s not a mature setup then getting a diverse amount of wildlife going from the get go is a must as it is carnivorous. You can grow it in soil, just daily water change the tank with the soil in for a week before planting to remove as much ammonia as possible. UG isn’t unique in that plopping a lot of carpeting plants into fresh soil will burn them.

If you have water that leans towards the soft to middle and it’s a mature setup, plop some in the tank and see how it gets on. As long as there’s something for it to subsist on in the substrate and the water column it should do alright. Even in Cambridgeshire tap it isn’t booming, but nor is it going bust:





That tank is double taboo as it’s extremely hard tap water and the tank is EI dosed. Could all still come crashing down though so we’ll see how it goes.


----------



## DeepMetropolis (14 May 2021)

Nice looking tank and this thread was an very interesting read, thanks!


----------



## pariahrob (14 May 2021)

This is a great journal! Beautiful results but also a great read. Thanks for sharing the insights.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (21 May 2021)

3 months:






UG has just managed to carpet everywhere now, so twelve weeks isn’t too bad to budget for a full carpet.





Now considering turning the light down to 25% to see if it goes deeper green. It’s all relative with lights and 25% on an ONF Nano is still a decent amount. It’s very light green in colour at the moment but seems pretty healthy:





The UG in the hard tap water AS600 melted wholesale this week. Every single portion went bye bye all at once. Intrigued how it had lasted this long frankly and not really sure what tilted it towards melting all at once.

In the 45F though the emersed UG is colonising the main lava stone. Water level has just been topped up so it will have to work harder if it wants to keep its head above water: 





Having a switch around with all the tanks soon and could poach some Blyxa for the background of this tank to make it a little less sterile. It would however mean altering the dosing or using root tabs under the Blyxa. Could upset the relative stability the UG is growing under with its measly K and micros.


----------



## Courtneybst (21 May 2021)

Really making me want to utilise my UG properly Geoffrey! Yours looks so beautiful.


----------



## CooKieS (21 May 2021)

I don’t know how you manage to grow UG but I failed at it miserably in 2 setups already. It just melted after a few weeks.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (21 May 2021)

Not sure it’s anything groundbreaking really @CooKieS , it’s a mono species tank as well so not had to contend with anything other than the UG.

I think of it as managing the conditions needed for the food source rather than the UG. If you don’t, then the problem trickles up the food web. The videos of submersed UG in the wild place it on its own, in pretty barren conditions, hanging on to some rock in fast flow. Those bladders, with immense power to suck food in by using a vacuum suddenly make a whole lot of sense in fast flow. Those are videos of UG underwater though, emersed may be a different matter.


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 May 2021)

It's proving very popular on the UKAPS Instagram page


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (25 May 2021)

Cool, hopefully enough to go on in this journal for other folks to start a UG setup with some confidence.

Need to get it to at least a year before we can really say anything of merit though.


----------



## zozo (25 May 2021)

Lovely little setup!... 😘

It's feeding habits under the microscope.


And another one.


A remarkable plant isn't it? And having this happening in the tank without seeing is a pity.


----------



## dw1305 (25 May 2021)

Hi all, 


Geoffrey Rea said:


> I think of it as managing the conditions needed for the food source rather than the UG.


This has been really interesting, it definitely could account for the <"_boom and bust_"> many of us have experienced with various _Utricularia_ spp. 

It is lack of food items that has caused the plants to "bust".

cheers Darrel


----------



## Wookii (25 May 2021)

That’s really interesting, I didn’t realise they physically sucked prey in like that. How dependent is the plant on prey like that, versus typical N, P, K nutrients?

I know you have been actively promoting the micro-fauna @Geoffrey Rea so I wonder if many high tech tanks struggle to support it due to a lack of that micro prey?

EDIT: Damn, Darrel beat me to the punch 😝


----------



## dw1305 (25 May 2021)

Hi all, 


Wookii said:


> Damn, Darrel beat me to the punch


That is only because I've killed a greater variety of _Utricularia_ sp.  than you have. 


Wookii said:


> How dependent is the plant on prey like that, versus typical N, P, K nutrients?


I've just read a paper that suggests the situation is <"more complicated that you might imagine">. 

_Utricularia gibba _"catches" a lot of dissolved organic matter in its bladders, which may be why it does better than the other species in the aquarium.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Wookii (25 May 2021)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> That is only because I've killed a greater variety of _Utricularia_ sp.  than you have.



That’s definitely the case, as I’ve never plucked up the courage to try it. I’m the guy that clicks on the ‘Easy’ filter when picking plants on the Tropica website! 😆


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (25 May 2021)

dw1305 said:


> This has been really interesting, it definitely could account for the <"_boom and bust_"> many of us have experienced with various _Utricularia_ spp.
> 
> It is lack of food items that has caused the plants to "bust".



Not convinced a closed system like this aquarium can continually harbour enough life to maintain UG currently. Suspect it will require feeding from a paramecium culture periodically to keep it trucking. Longer term my bet remains on aquarium clay based soil substrate, for the through flow and life it can contain.

There’s also no loading in this tank, just shrimp with their inert droppings to siphon out of the carpet. No ammonia to contend with for the most part, so if it is very sensitive to ammonia then it isn’t being challenged. 

Exception is the few times I’ve fed a smidgeon of JBL Novo Fect algae tabs for the shrimp. They create a cloud of fine particles that get about the tank. Thereafter there’s a noticeable greening up of the UG in the following days. Could be evidence that:



dw1305 said:


> _Utricularia gibba _"catches" a lot of dissolved organic matter in its bladders, which may be why it does better than the other species in the aquarium.



Either that or the algae tab dissolves, feeding the paramecium, which then feeds the UG. 

“In the circle... The circle of life...”





😂 😂 😂


----------



## zozo (25 May 2021)

Here is an article about nursing aquatic Bladderworts from carnivorousplantnursery.com 
All tho U. graminifolia is not considered truly aquatic but when kept so it might require similar conditions. Since the true aquatics can also grow partially emerged as long as they are in soaked slurry soil. I recon the conditions described in this article are the conditions it is generally found in its ideal natural habitats. Conditions we mainly try to avoid in most aquariums. Dark Peaty water, rich in decaying leaf litter. Anything different is not ideal but as shown by Geoffrey, not a necessity.

I remember a few years back some articles from the Institute Of Botani CAS - Trebon Chez republic. Culturing aquatic carnivores and they even had a shop to require specimens they experimented with. But I guess these sites are taken down or replaced I can't seem to find them back. The articles still might be listed on the above website. I remember them recommending dried sedge as one of the best-accelerating mediums for cultivation and speed up the growth of microorganisms they feed on.

If kept terrestrial additional foil feeding is recommended with Maxsea Plant Food. It seems Ammonia is the Utricularia spp. main enemy burning it to death.


----------



## George Farmer (25 May 2021)

Great job Geoff. Can I come over and film it please?!


----------



## zozo (25 May 2021)

@Geoffrey Rea since you are so successful with it you also might like the Utricularia Volubillis. 




Also a very beautiful but rather rare affixed aquatic Utricularia spp. would be a nice addition if you wish some plants with different texture in your current setup. It would require similar conditions and not harming each other.

I've tried this plant some years back but failed. The last time I tried are seeds from this seller.








						Utricularia Volubilis * Twining bladderwort * Aquatic Carnivorous Rare 10 Seeds  | eBay
					

10 TINY SEEDS Utricularia volubilis, the twining bladderwort is a perennial, affixed aquatic carnivorous plant that belongs to the genus Utricularia. It is endemic to the southwestern coastal region of Western Australia.



					www.ebay.com
				




Back then also life specimen were available from the Institute Of Botani CAS - Trebon Chez republic. But this i can't yet find back.

Anyway, it would be more than awesome to see somebody succeed with this. I guess you are the next best candidate around if interested.


----------



## dw1305 (25 May 2021)

Hi all, 


Wookii said:


> That’s definitely the case, as I’ve never plucked up the courage to try it.


You need to try _Utricularia gibba_ first, before you move onto the hard stuff. I may have <"some available"> .

cheers Darrel


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (25 May 2021)

George Farmer said:


> Great job Geoff. Can I come over and film it please?!



Hey @George Farmer it’s in the bedroom... I love you mate but seeing you at the foot of our bed with a camera is surely going to cause irreversible mental damage 😂

Will think about moving the setup and get in touch.



zozo said:


> Utricularia Volubillis.



Now this will be worth a punt! Will look into Volubillis, thanks @zozo


----------



## Jayefc1 (25 May 2021)

That is a lovely lil tank mate your green fingers have worked a lil mirical with the UG well done aquatic Titmarsh


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (7 Jun 2021)

First flower:


----------



## Ady34 (9 Jun 2021)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Cool, hopefully enough to go on in this journal for other folks to start a UG setup with some confidence.
> 
> Need to get it to at least a year before we can really say anything of merit though.


It’s made me consider using it in my next ‘rivergumi’ set up. Stripped the plants from my 600 last night ready to empty tonight for rescape. Going to be utilising some wild rhino stone and was considering a single species plant….maybe UG could be the one. 
Im going to utilise new Tropica soil so I’m guessing with the ammonia theory id be best dark starting with a mature filter if I go down this route?
Great little scape Geoff and a frat journal too, thanks for sharing your experience and knowledge


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (9 Jun 2021)

Ady34 said:


> Stripped the plants from my 600 last night ready to empty tonight for rescape.



It appears we’re on the same timetable @Ady34 😉






Half way through. Needs a final clean before rescaping but keeping the sump ticking over for today.



Ady34 said:


> Going to be utilising some wild rhino stone and was considering a single species plant….maybe UG could be the one.



That would be stunning 🤩 



Ady34 said:


> Im going to utilise new Tropica soil so I’m guessing with the ammonia theory id be best dark starting with a mature filter if I go down this route?



Mature filter, dark starting with just soil and daily water changes worked out well here. Also using floaters to mop up the water column initially after dark start and background Co2 24/7.

On the Co2 part I’m unsure just how much it matters for the UG, but the lower pH range between photo and dark period from running 24/7 seems to suit its food sources.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (11 Jun 2021)

15 weeks:





Lowering the lighting has resulted in greener UG. Haven’t noticed any difference in leaf form, just an increase in chlorophyll.

At a place now where trimming is on the cards. Not really sure how to go about this. May test a corner and trim like eleocharis and see what happens before committing tank wide. Noticed others cut strips away from the edges and let it recolonise, but this seems to be done to sell portions on rather than for any other sensible reason.

Spread is good though, the UG is even beginning to grip onto some of the rocks:





Still just one solitary flower:





Hoping for a few companions in the coming months. The flower coincided with the warmer weather. Room temperature is 25C or above during the day. Near the light it will be locally warmer.

The shrimp are also doing well. Noticed they’ve been breeding whilst away for a week. Adults are no longer berried and there’s some babies dotted around the tank:





Hope everyone is looking forward to the warm and sunny weather this weekend 😎


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (15 Jun 2021)

Sorry to keep bleating on about this flower but was wondering when it would change colour to match other reference photos:





Finally turning purple.





There is quite a bit of intricacy lost by using a phone, will have to dig out a camera for a proper macro shot.





Wish came true as well. There’s another flower on it’s way as you can see above, just at the bottom of the shot.


----------



## CooKieS (17 Jun 2021)

Stunning Geoffrey !
I’m finally growing some in my 45p, hope it will continue this way


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (17 Jun 2021)

CooKieS said:


> I’m finally growing some in my 45p, hope it will continue this way



Love, love, love hearing this @CooKieS 

The stuff is widely sold in in vitro pots everywhere, but not much consensus on how to grow the damn stuff successfully. It’s high time we started kicking ass and taking names so there’s some comprehensive agreement on caring for UG. Keep us posted 😉


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (5 Jul 2021)

Survived the tankwide rim. Mainly just topping up water and a couple of weeks since water change:





More flowers too:





Will do maintenance this week; glassware, pipes, clean the glass, water change etc…

Seems pretty stable and content for the time being.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (28 Jul 2021)

Had a bit of a play around since the last post. Dumped an additional centimetre of fresh soil over the entirety of the tank:





The shrimp were all removed before anyone begins to worry, above shot is a week after the burying. It didn’t burn the UG, but it does appear to have brought about thicker leaves:





It also brought on some algae but nothing too major:





Carpet is getting closer to what others have in their tanks; more thicker leaves than stolons and bladders.

Fast forward three weeks since taking a dump in the tank:





Getting back to full coverage. With a few trims with this form it’s possible to achieve that putting green appearance everyone seems to go bonkers for.

I think the important point to get across is that in all the forms the UG has taken so far, none of them have been unhealthy. When feeding the paramecium there were a lot of bladders. Without the addition of paramecium, everything sort of stopped. Added the stimulus of fresh soil and no paramecium addition, just daily K and micros, we have mainly leaves and bladders that remain in the substrate.

Above the waterline:





Flowers are still with us with more on the way:


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (28 Aug 2021)

We’re over six months now:





Owed a trim, a water change, general tidy up. However, dragging the ‘ol feet with this one. Torn between taking it all the way to a year as is to see if it will make it, or, replanting the rear to create some change. It is mind numbing, even freshly trimmed and orderly. 

We’re down to just K and micros ongoing now, no paramecium going in anymore. There’s plenty of visible life in the substrate scurrying about when you look closely regardless.

Have found removing submersed sections of UG from this tank for emersed setups works very well. Using 1-2-Grow pots directly into emersed the UG failed rapidly.

Beyond that not much else to say. It’s like that episode of Black Mirror where that guy is doomed to the equivalent of an eternity in the sterile computer construct where they speed up time to condemn him to a horrifying and cruel descent into complete madness. Anyway… happy Saturday everyone 😂 

Hope you’re all enjoying your tanks 😎


----------



## John q (28 Aug 2021)

Looks fantastic Geoffrey and I'm sure which ever direction you take this tank it will be equally pleasing to the eye.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (4 Sep 2021)

Trimmed, bit of house keeping and a different feeding schedule.





UG appears to be thickening the carpet up with broader leaves appearing under the new circumstances.









Will repeat the process a few times before jumping to any conclusions.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (5 Sep 2021)

Upgrade:





Adds a different view and the spread is more even now:


----------



## John q (5 Sep 2021)

Show off 😀


----------



## Tim Harrison (5 Sep 2021)

Looking great Geoff, the Aquasky adds a new dimension. And no mean feat growing UG in the first place, let alone keeping it healthy for this long. Shared on instagram 👍


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (5 Sep 2021)

John q said:


> Show off 😀



Well the feedback from the eldest son is it looks ‘terrible’ and the wife said ‘meh’ 😂 Tough crowd around here @John q



Tim Harrison said:


> Looking great Geoff, the Aquasky adds a new dimension. And no mean feat growing UG in the first place, let alone keeping it healthy for this long. Shared on instagram 👍



Cheers Tim. Was convinced that the central, outward radiating light spread from the ONF was holding this tank back. There’s a flipping rock dead centre under the unit 😂 Hardly a good use of an ONF Nano.

Added the Aquasky to see if the carpet can be improved with more uniform light across the footprint. Unit has only been on a few hours and the whole carpet is pearling like a good’un for the first time. So far so good. Know UG can be done so much better than this so will keep plugging away. Hopefully have some useful suggestions for folks at the one year mark.


----------



## Garuf (5 Sep 2021)

If ug can be done better it ain’t by me. Can not get it to take off at all so I’m hugely envious of your tank even if you think it ain’t so.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (5 Sep 2021)

Garuf said:


> If ug can be done better it ain’t by me. Can not get it to take off at all so I’m hugely envious of your tank even if you think it ain’t so.



It’s a bit premature but here’s what makes sense about startup from this experience so far @Garuf 

RO water remineralised to 5GH and 1KH is working fine. @Christel in her latest wonderful book puts the River Thodupuzha, where UG can be found in India, in water with <1KH and 0.9GH with TDS 31.3. Suffice to say soft water with low carbonate hardness is the way to go.

Burying UG deep into soil at startup is a must. If you don’t it will result in failure.

On the burying point above… Dark starting the tank upfront to lower ammonia levels from the soil makes sense with carpeting species in general. Helps lower the chance of melt. In this setup it was only a week long dark start but would hazard a guess that this was important given subsequent experience.

A paramecium culture being added at water change each week is a good way to feed UG. Freshly hatched baby brine shrimp may seem like an alternative, but can result in algae due to their limited survival time in fresh water before polluting the water column to no benefit. A diverse substrate with lots of critters is useful. If you have a rain barrel with life in it’s worth considering using the rain water. Ours here always have dead snails and slugs that find their way in so the water has high ammonia levels. Something to watch out for before adding.

Adding a very small amount of potassium each day seems to help. Micros I’m still unsure of but add it in very small amounts regardless. Nitrate and phosphate via inorganic means is useless to UG it appears.

UG seems extremely tolerant to various amounts of dissolved Co2. It also seems pretty forgiving to varied light levels having played around over the months. Plummeting your pH by going over the top with Co2 isn’t wise, less for the plant and more for the diversity of life it eats.

I will say this is a mono species setup, without stock. Others have done just fine with mixed planting and off the shelf ferts. Those tanks seem to have high plant mass besides UG and use leaner fert regimes, so it’s highly likely their water column is kept lean and close to what UG is accustomed to despite the comprehensive fertilisation being added.

Take all this with a pinch of salt @Garuf, it’s entirely anecdotal and only happened once. Hopefully there’s something useful to you though that may trigger a thought as to what may have happened in your experiences.


----------



## Garuf (6 Sep 2021)

I think I’ll refer you to my hobby return thread and then any helpful hints are all in the same place rather than throwing this one all awry.


----------



## Wolf6 (6 Sep 2021)

I prefer the looks of the ONF nano but I get why you swapped it, light wise  looks great, but I have to ask, is it at all entertaining for you or is it just a project/need to find out?


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (6 Sep 2021)

Wolf6 said:


> but I have to ask, is it at all entertaining for you or is it just a project/need to find out?



Don’t consider them entertainment, but do get a great amount of enjoyment watching all sorts of plants grow. Plants don’t lie, they are always truthful in telling you how they’re doing. Very few things are that simple and straightforward in life.



Garuf said:


> I think I’ll refer you to my hobby return thread and then any helpful hints are all in the same place rather than throwing this one all awry.



Will have a read and follow the thread @Garuf


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (19 Sep 2021)

Increasing evidence that we’re on to a winner:






Spent the last few months attempting to find a replicable and reliable feeding schedule, using off the shelf products, so others can try and succeed with UG. 

This includes using RO water remineralised to a specific spec with commonly available salts and it only applies to a UG mono species tank.

However, for anyone who wants to also create a UG only tank it would be some standardisation to the process. The current regime is proving sustainable with uniform results:





Looking for three months of consistency under these conditions first, with monthly trimming and most importantly, healthy recovery post trim. Beyond that, a year onwards to see if the ‘boom and bust’ that many report can be overcome.

Eventually it would be nice to put this all together in an article for UKAPS if folks are interested.


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Sep 2021)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Eventually it would be nice to put this all together in an article for UKAPS if folks are interested.


Definitely interested; a very good idea 👍


----------



## Libba (19 Sep 2021)

Nice work Geoffrey. This journal will make for an excellent resource.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (4 Oct 2021)

Trucking along and recovering from heavy cut backs pretty decently:





Still got some brush algae on the right where Co2 mist hits the lava rock. It started when baby brine shrimp were being used to feed the UG and continues to be persistent. It clearly wasn’t a good food stuff, but tried it for a month to give it a fair run. Too much decay. 

It’s probable the algae issue can be solved by tweaking Co2, keeping things tidy and adjusting the filter output moving forward. Just need to have a play. In the meantime, will continue with the off the shelf products for the full three months to see how they perform. So far growth has been looking good though.


----------



## plantnoobdude (4 Oct 2021)

ADA light (aquasky?) really does make the tank pop! great looking little tank!


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (13 Oct 2021)

Brush algae wouldn’t abandon it’s post. Not spreading but not leaving either.





Reluctantly used Glutaraldehyde on the two rocks on the right to evict the stuff. Not used it in this setup at all in it’s lifespan so unsure if there will be any consequences. Trying to protect the microfauna. Fair to say it’s done the job on the brush algae though:





Tank is due another trim and uncomfortable weakening the UG whilst there’s algae present in this volume. Just needs a toothbrush taking to it at next water change for full eviction:





Despite the rocks, UG is staying healthy though:


----------



## Fiske (13 Oct 2021)

Normally I find iwagumis as interesting as watching paint dry, but I'm loving this.


----------



## Jayefc1 (13 Oct 2021)

Good work mate looks very healthy from the pics 

Hope you and the family are all well 

Cheers


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (13 Oct 2021)

Jayefc1 said:


> Good work mate looks very healthy from the pics
> 
> Hope you and the family are all well
> 
> Cheers



Wahey, he returns! You’ve been missed bud 😉 

All good here, hoping all’s well with you and yours too. You’ve been MIA for a while… had us worrying about you!



Fiske said:


> Normally I find iwagumis as interesting as watching paint dry, but I'm loving this.



Same here @Fiske but was just looking for something simple as a UG specimen tank. It’s as simple as it gets really. Looks best one week after a trim normally when it’s a bit straggly:





Some prefer the putting green look though.


----------



## Fiske (13 Oct 2021)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Same here @Fiske but was just looking for something simple as a UG specimen tank. It’s as simple as it gets really. Looks best one week after a trim normally when it’s a bit straggly:
> 
> View attachment 175505


I did consider something like that, an UG iwagumi as I like the plant, and have had some limited success with it.
In the end it boiled down to not enough room for unlimited tanks for any crazy idea... I still might do an emersed UG thingie someday.

This is probably better than what I would have ended up with anyway lol


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (13 Oct 2021)

Putting together an article soon @Fiske

Will outline the process that’s worked here with UG covering startup, input water, dosing and maintenance. Narrowed it down to off the shelf products too so should be foolproof.

Found this stuff to be your best bet:





Hopefully improve everyone’s lot with UG only tanks. Just waiting for further consistency with the current regime first then will put out the article. If it works for others… winner!


----------



## Garuf (13 Oct 2021)

This is the best I can manage. I’m so very envious. 😅


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (13 Oct 2021)

Bit mentioned before @Garuf :

“River Thodupuzha, where UG can be found in India, places it in water with <1KH and 0.9GH with TDS 31.3 in the wild.”

When the parameters were shifted from 1KH and 5GH to the parameters above, the whole tank shifted up a gear. The amount of critters available in the tank for the UG to predate on also increased. Found targeting these extremely low numbers (<1KH and 0.9GH) to be beneficial for the system, not just the UG. There was more going on in water samples under the microscope, so it’s at least based on something empirical. There were also more of the usual little critters you see in your tank if you get up close to the glass.

Four salts; calcium chloride, calcium sulphate, magnesium sulphate and potassium carbonate. Not using any off the shelf remineralisation that adds sodium or anything else. RODI water, four salts. Simple and controlled input water. Want this UG to grow indefinitely, not be a flash in the pan, so makes sense to stick to the parameters measured at that location in India.

The feeding part is linked to these parameters. Abundance went up with the change. Who knows what actually matters to the UG out of all the organisms and algae that are fit in water that is <1KH and 0.9GH? Specific to UG though it’s enough in a closed system to feed the UG and allow its food source to replicate sustainably.

Will get to the inputs part once this has got to December, just want some confirmation I’m not leading folks on a wild goose chase first. These can be done with off the shelf products. But suffice to say it’s practically nothing, really nothing. It’s this bit that’s fascinating. The system is pretty much always providing for itself. You could go on a two week break, leave the setup and expect it to still be trucking. UG is a predator waiting for opportunity to knock. Think our want to ‘do’ something daily only gets in its way.

Wildcards:


Use of substrates other than aquarium soil
Mixed planting
Livestock

Not worked on the above yet.

<1KH and 0.9GH @Garuf


----------



## Jayefc1 (14 Oct 2021)

There all good matey thanks for asking 
Just taken a while out been busy with work since everything reopened


----------



## Libba (22 Oct 2021)

I'm thinking about trying UG in my tank but I'm a bit worried about how it will do given that I dose Excel daily. It's not so much that I'm worried about the plant being damaged by the Excel, but I'm concerned that daily glute might be killing a lot of the microfauna and the UG won't have enough food. What do you think, Geoffrey?


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (22 Oct 2021)

Libba said:


> I'm thinking about trying UG in my tank but I'm a bit worried about how it will do given that I dose Excel daily. It's not so much that I'm worried about the plant being damaged by the Excel, but I'm concerned that daily glute might be killing a lot of the microfauna and the UG won't have enough food. What do you think, Geoffrey?



Would just try it @Libba as the UG will have bladders in the substrate and if it’s a mature substrate, there will be life for it to hunt. Your water is probably a bigger determinant of success from the experience here; <1 to 1KH and <1 to 5GH is the range it has grown under in the UG tank.


----------



## Libba (22 Oct 2021)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Would just try it @Libba as the UG will have bladders in the substrate and if it’s a mature substrate, there will be life for it to hunt. Your water is probably a bigger determinant of success from the experience here; <1 to 1KH and <1 to 5GH is the range it has grown under in the UG tank.



Yeah its definitely mature substrate. I think I'll give it a go. Do you think its any chance in water that's <1KH but ~10GH?


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (22 Oct 2021)

Libba said:


> Yeah its definitely mature substrate. I think I'll give it a go. Do you think its any chance in water that's <1KH but ~10GH?



Try it @Libba . Just plant it as deep as you can, it will find its way out. Others have stressed planting deep and it is solid advice for UG.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (27 Oct 2021)

Not easily disproving the effectiveness of this method of growing UG. Few shots before another round of trimming:





Bladders hanging in the current:





Carpet is thick both above and below the substrate:





System runs clean:





Aqua Rebel lily outflow provides just the right amount of surface agitation without impacting the Co2 levels. Eheim Ecco is on full flow but the distribution around the tank is calm and even:





UG seems to bounce back from trimming over and over without any problems. It is also running squeaky clean. It has been a week since the last water change and as you can see in the pictures, it’s fine. 

Will begin writing an article in earnest, with step by step guidance to replicate this UG setup. Think folks will be surprised how short and simple it is. But that’s good right?


----------



## Wolf6 (27 Oct 2021)

The UC on top of the rock seems so much lighter, is that because of the bladders?


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (27 Oct 2021)

Wolf6 said:


> The UC on top of the rock seems so much lighter, is that because of the bladders?








Proximity to the light is currently the best guess. 





The relationships that seem to affect leaf colouration are: light intensity, GH and feeding.

In order… you would expect lower amounts of chlorophyll in light abundance. Changing the GH from 1 to 5 and then back to 1, have noticed that tank wide there’s a correlation in UG colour from darker, to lighter, to darker. Final is feeding, as you would expect it greens up with nitrate and phosphate availability when adding in a culture of paramecium to the system.

If you pull some UG out of the substrate you will also find it has long stolons with bladders that run for a fair distance too. In other words, the UG growing semi-emersed doesn’t differ so much from the UG in the substrate. Entirely emersed, the leaves get broader and bushier from what I’ve seen in the terrarium.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (17 Nov 2021)

Another month gone by, another trim:





Tried front loading nutrients with the water change these last two weeks. Seems to have made no difference to the Utricularia graminifolia.


----------



## Garuf (17 Nov 2021)

How to grow Utricularia graminifolia
					

Utricularia graminifolia has a lighter green tone that contrasts well with other plants. It is a fast spreading foreground plant once settled in. The main requirement for growing Utricularia graminifolia is that it prefers to be planted in a matured tank. The tissue cultured version melts easily...




					www.2hraquarist.com
				




“The main requirement for growing Utricularia graminifolia is that it prefers to be planted in a matured and biologically stable tank system.”

Maybe that’s the reason for your long term success? 🤔


----------



## CooKieS (17 Nov 2021)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Another month gone by, another trim:
> 
> View attachment 177350
> 
> Tried front loading nutrients with the water change these last two weeks. Seems to have made no difference to the Utricularia graminifolia.


The bright green color of Ug is just superb, stunning carpet you got there mate!


----------



## Tankless (23 Nov 2021)

Any reason why the co2 diffuser was underneath the outlet and inlet?


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (23 Nov 2021)

Tankless said:


> Any reason why the co2 diffuser was underneath the outlet and inlet?



If you mean general location… That’s where the hole in the desk is located to feed tubes through. It also keeps the tank uncluttered having everything in one corner.

It isn’t optimal positioning for the diffuser, but never have any trouble getting the Co2 to a desired concentration so aesthetics win over efficiency in this tank.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (8 Dec 2021)

Utricularia graminifolia flowering underwater:


----------



## BdubB (8 Dec 2021)

Looks amazing!


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (18 Dec 2021)

Coming up to 10 months:





First water change in a few weeks. Glassware replacement as they were a bit dirty, but the actual tank glass was clean.

No trimming lately either. Don’t want to upset the underwater flowers from the UG carpet:





Did remove the emersed UG atop the main stone though, plopped it on top of the existing UG in the little terrarium:





UG just keeps on trucking for the time being with very little input.


----------



## Nick potts (18 Dec 2021)

Not usually a fan of the monospecies tanks but this looks amazing, there is just something about the fuzzy UG that works.

Loving the little terrarium, i need to pick up some fittonia (i think that's what it's called, the variegated ones)


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (18 Dec 2021)

Nick potts said:


> Loving the little terrarium, i need to pick up some fittonia (i think that's what it's called, the variegated ones)



Yep, Fittonia @Nick potts 👍🏽


----------



## arcturus (18 Dec 2021)

@Geoffrey Rea  may I ask which lights are you using your (amazing) terrarium?

Looking for a LED light for this one...


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (18 Dec 2021)

They’re just the little AquaLighter Pico lights you get with wabi kusa bowls @arcturus 

They don’t grow much, but this cube catches some afternoon light to make up for that.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (28 Dec 2021)

Going to have to trim back the Utricularia graminifolia soon, it’s getting a bit ahead of itself:





The underwater flowering is really pretty though, hard to capture without a proper camera and macro lens:





They are the same as their emersed counterparts, except they’re white instead of purple:





Will try and trim around them but expecting casualties, it’s close quarters trimming a 45F with rockwork in. Enjoy it whilst it lasts they say. 

Very elegant, delicate but strong and withstanding the flow too. Stem is very robust:


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (7 Jan 2022)

Trimming this carpet is a job only a psychopath would enjoy. Trimming around the flowers in close quarters on top… full on nut job task.













Nooooooooo…..





One mistake out of over a thousand cuts and still gutted. Bonus though, random moss has appeared on the main stone out of thin air:





Could look good on top.

Finished:





Bit of algae on the rocks downwind of the outlet and Co2. Toothbrush job at some point. Tank is running cool with no heater, 16C. Not ideal but seems okay. Could be why the flowers appeared, unsure…

Month and a half to go then the UG tank will be over the one year mark. Hoping this setup keeps trucking.


----------



## heliophyte (7 Jan 2022)

Very pretty! I would not be able to stop myself from introducing more plants, but that would probably ruin it.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (7 Jan 2022)

heliophyte said:


> Very pretty! I would not be able to stop myself from introducing more plants, but that would probably ruin it.



Diversity probably does. The Utricularia graminifolia and fauna have a mutual arrangement currently.

Even with the proportionately large water changes (not many litres in a 45F) the water is teeming with life again soon after. The tank requires very little inputs as there’s nothing to upset it (apart from the occasional idiot with a pair of scissors 🤪✂️ ).

Well fed carnivore in an environment that can support and sustain replenishment of it’s food stuff. Just needs a bit of Spirulina to keep the Infusoria available. Simple.


----------



## Djoko Sauza (7 Jan 2022)

You probably won't ever add any fish but it would be interesting to see how the UG would react to the absence of micro fauna. Do you reckon it would make a big difference?


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (7 Jan 2022)

Djoko Sauza said:


> You probably won't ever add any fish but it would be interesting to see how the UG would react to the absence of micro fauna. Do you reckon it would make a big difference?



Hard to say, won’t add stock to a 45F as it’s a glorified vase.

The whole point of this little exercise was to understand UG with as few variables as possible. @dw1305 pointed out some good papers regarding UItricularia sp. and their potential consumption of micro algae (and bacterium I think). Would have to revisit that to be sure.

Point is there’s more to it’s diet than things that swim and have locomotion. It’s thick mat does provide habitat to entice those sort of food stuffs in and gives a false sense of security. The video footage that is on the web puts it in high flow water. Not on the floor necessarily, but clinging to rocks in the current. Know that the bladders are fast, they would have to be to catch anything floating by at that speed, even if it is locally reduced. Makes algae and bacteria a more profitable general diet by hit rate in fast flow. This is speculation though.

Back to your question, would fish make a big difference? In a tank… fish will eat everything they can. In this tank there aren’t alternative areas beyond the UG mat for fish to predate, so would expect it could screw the pooch so to speak.

It grows back pretty fast currently. Removing one of the food sources by any means is putting the UG on a restricted diet. May not kill it necessarily but wouldn’t expect the level of repeated growth being experienced so far.

Still looking for other tanks with UG growing over a timescale of years. Not come across any yet but not looked very hard. Someone must be growing the stuff longer term. They would be the person to ask really.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (3 Feb 2022)

Utricularia graminifolia tank is days away from its one year birthday. Still plenty of underwater flowering at the moment:


----------



## Deano3 (3 Feb 2022)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Utricularia graminifolia tank is days away from its one year birthday. Still plenty of underwater flowering at the moment:
> 
> View attachment 181546
> 
> ...


Healthiest UG i have ever seen been a great success this one 👌


----------



## John q (3 Feb 2022)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> tank is days away from its one year birthday.


Beautiful tank Geoff. 

What's the future plan for this tank now its reached maturity?  I haven't re read the thread but have something logged in my mind where you mentioned wanting to get this tank to the year mark.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (3 Feb 2022)

Better question… What would you do @John q ?


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (4 Feb 2022)

I can’t speak for @John q , but I think this is a great tank to try a paludorium setup with. Some good low growing plants and then maybe some stems that will breach the surface and look beautiful emmersed.


----------



## John q (4 Feb 2022)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Better question… What would you do @John q ?


In a parallel universe I'd probably ask myself what I set out to accomplish when starting this tank and had I accomplished it. I would also ask could I learn any more by pursuing this for another six to twelve months.
If the answer to the fist question was yes and the second answer no then I'd probably rescape it.

Personally I could never tear this tank down, it would be my masterpiece. You on the other hand are fully aware that another stunning scape could be remade in a matter of months. Suppose its a bit like Van Gogh painting over a painting, he knew full well the next painting would be better.


----------



## Wookii (4 Feb 2022)

Mr.Shenanagins said:


> I can’t speak for @John q , but I think this is a great tank to try a paludorium setup with. Some good low growing plants and then maybe some stems that will breach the surface and look beautiful emmersed.



+1 . . . This is exactly what I was thinking when you asked the question @Geoffrey Rea - the tank proportions would lend themselves wells to a semi-emersed scape.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (4 Feb 2022)

John q said:


> In a parallel universe I'd probably ask myself what I set out to accomplish when starting this tank and had I accomplished it. I would also ask could I learn any more by pursuing this for another six to twelve months.
> If the answer to the fist question was yes and the second answer no then I'd probably rescape it.
> 
> Personally I could never tear this tank down, it would be my masterpiece. You on the other hand are fully aware that another stunning scape could be remade in a matter of months. Suppose its a bit like Van Gogh painting over a painting, he knew full well the next painting would be better.



Thank you for your answer @John q 🙏🏽 

No parallel universe found yet so will keep working on this one. Think putting out an article laying out the process with this setup is the next thing that needs to happen. See how replicable this process is for others.



Mr.Shenanagins said:


> I can’t speak for @John q , but I think this is a great tank to try a paludorium setup with. Some good low growing plants and then maybe some stems that will breach the surface and look beautiful emmersed.





Wookii said:


> +1 . . . This is exactly what I was thinking when you asked the question @Geoffrey Rea - the tank proportions would lend themselves wells to a semi-emersed scape.



Will keep this in mind @Mr.Shenanagins and @Wookii . Could incorporate UG into that environment and see what it does.


----------



## Wookii (4 Feb 2022)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Could incorporate UG into that environment and see what it does.



I guess if you want to extend the UG experiment - being as you've proved a sound technique for a single species environment - the next logical step would be whether you can also keep it as successfully in a mixed species setup, perhaps by transitioning the current tank by adding other plants, and whether you can find a middle ground that meets the needs of both?


----------



## CooKieS (4 Feb 2022)

I absolutely love this little setup, looks like something from the Ada gallery. Just perfect


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (5 Feb 2022)

CooKieS said:


> I absolutely love this little setup, looks like something from the Ada gallery. Just perfect



Merci Thierry. En venant de vous, cela signifie beaucoup.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (27 Feb 2022)

One year old:










Underwater flower meadow.


----------



## GHNelson (27 Feb 2022)

Excellent stuff Geoff...some achievement to get Utricularia graminifolia to flower!
Thumbs - up


----------



## Gill (27 Feb 2022)

Truly a stunning scape. 
would be interesting to see this plant feeding


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (27 Feb 2022)

Thanks @GHNelson and @Gill we’ll see what year two brings.



Gill said:


> would be interesting to see this plant feeding



Decent slow motion clips here Gill:


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (19 Mar 2022)

Meadow in bloom:





Quite a few flowers breaching the surface now:









Intrigued to see how the UG reacts to the warmer weather next week. With the windows open all day there’s the potential for insects to become attracted to the emersed flowers. 





Stopped any regimented dosing now. A squirt of micros when it needs and topping off with water from the 1200. In theory that should add a little KH to stop it bottoming out.


----------



## DeepMetropolis (21 Mar 2022)

Wow this looks amazing with all the flowers.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (21 Mar 2022)

Hoping to see the reproductive cycle of Utricularia graminifolia @DeepMetropolis

Considering using a cotton bud to pollinate the flowers above the water line. If they drop seed and there’s no water changes, it becomes a matter of whether the seeds will begin the cycle aquatically or they require a location on the margins above the water line.

If the seeds float then there’s the potential to collect a few and scatter them in the little terrarium to see what’s what.

We’ll see….


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (3 Apr 2022)

As nice as the flowering is:





The UG needed a trim:





Not a skilled trim either but it will have to do. Still suffering some after effects of COVID so a bit unsteady on the feet.

The UG had swallowed the co2 diffuser and over half of the intake slits so it had to be chopped. Should green up in the next few days and will keep an eye out for any signs of new flowers.


----------



## Courtneybst (3 Apr 2022)

This looks truly stunning @Geoffrey Rea


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (3 Apr 2022)

Cheers @Courtneybst 🙏🏽


----------



## Garuf (7 Apr 2022)

Get well soon, I had super covid at Christmas and I still aren’t really right. I’ve gone from running 10ks to running for the bus I’ve got so little lung power.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (7 Apr 2022)

Thank you @Garuf and hope you’re back to full speed soon too!


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (4 May 2022)

Have decided to shut this setup down. It isn’t the end of playtime with Utricularia graminifolia though. Will be transplanting what is in this 45F to the Aquascaper 1200 which will be cleared down shortly.

Four feet of UG Iwagumi with better access for trimming. Should be simple but cool 😎 

Really love this plant and gained a better appreciation for its adaptability and tenacity in different zones of the aquaria. 

Hope this journal has been helpful for anyone wanting to try our carnivorous friend. Maybe more learning to be had at a larger scale in the 1200 but we’ll see…


----------



## Courtneybst (4 May 2022)

Looking forward to it Geoffrey! Will you be using RO water on the 1200?


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (5 May 2022)

Courtneybst said:


> Looking forward to it Geoffrey! Will you be using RO water on the 1200?



Yep @Courtneybst same drill as this tank. 

Will also be good to go through the same startup process again on a second setup to check if it works. Build some confidence around that method potentially.

Know peeps have done mixed planting with UG. Personally, more interested in keeping it mono species so there’s a better chance you can figure out what makes Utricularia graminifolia tick over a scale of years. Using a larger setup like the 1200 is easier to commit to as it is in the living room this time, keep a closer eye on it.

Still hunting for those large pieces of lava rock first 🪨


----------



## John q (5 May 2022)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Have decided to shut this setup


Is this a full on shut down, dust sheets and all... or is there a phoenix in the 45F ashes?


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (6 May 2022)

John q said:


> Is this a full on shut down, dust sheets and all... or is there a phoenix in the 45F ashes?



Keen to keep the 45F @John q . Not sure what to do next though. Off to see Pavol Kulanda scape today, see what inspires.

Between the reef tank, 1200 and 45F there’s a decent mix of things always going on here.  There’s always something to learn and the three different formats facilitate that well. It’s fun!


----------



## Garuf (6 May 2022)

What I wanted to do in my 45f was a carpet of hairgrass with nymphaea pygmae in the very rear and a gravel/sand foreground but never quite got there. Maybe that’s something for you


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (12 May 2022)

Freshly trimmed:


----------



## John q (12 May 2022)

Beautiful, simply beautiful.

I suspect this picture equates to the condemned man's final cigarette. 😔


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (12 May 2022)

Honestly @John q haven’t a clue what is happening now.

The Long Haired Colonel has got involved 🙄

Suffice to say that upper command is fully against the Iwagumi campaign in the lounge. 

Had just sourced some large lava rock for the 1200 as well:


----------



## Wookii (12 May 2022)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Honestly @John q haven’t a clue what is happening now.
> 
> The Long Haired Colonel has got involved 🙄
> 
> ...



Good god, where have you found those?


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (12 May 2022)

Wookii said:


> Good god, where have you found those?


----------



## Sid.scapes (12 May 2022)

Wow


Geoffrey Rea said:


> Honestly @John q haven’t a clue what is happening now.
> 
> The Long Haired Colonel has got involved 🙄
> 
> ...


Christ! That's huge.


----------



## seedoubleyou (12 May 2022)

They’re awesome. Would love a couple that size for a 90cm Iwagumi.


----------



## Wookii (12 May 2022)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> View attachment 188448
> 
> View attachment 188446
> 
> ...


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (12 May 2022)

Wookii said:


> Good god, where have you found those?





seedoubleyou said:


> They’re awesome. Would love a couple that size for a 90cm Iwagumi.



Talk to the man that can, Dave at @Aquarium Gardens . They are obviously special order from abroad.


----------



## seedoubleyou (12 May 2022)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Talk to the man that can


I will do just that, cheers for the tip.


----------



## John q (12 May 2022)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Suffice to say that upper command is fully against the Iwagumi campaign in the lounge.


So..    that campaign is ermmn...  dead in the water.. 😉


Sid.scapes said:


> Christ! That's huge.


👍


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (13 May 2022)

John q said:


> So.. that campaign is ermmn... dead in the water.. 😉



Pretty much, it’s a three to one vote against so pretty done, cut and shut. It’s a rare occasion that any tank in this house gets as much as a cursory look, let alone a strong opinion, so will take it they’re all serious.

Just got amped up to tear down both the 1200 and 45F as well. There’s a little bit of yourself poured into these creations and destroying them doesn’t come easy. Bit of a tease getting prepared to wreck and ruin only to call it off.

If the 45F has to stay then so be it. As an Iwagumi it plays a little away from strict design, but instinctively appeals without effort. 

Currently, the Utricularia graminifolia needs cutting closer to the substrate to reveal the stones more effectively.





The Oyaishi is central but slides off to the right due to its shape. It betrays the golden ratio but skates enough of the line in the small 45F format to get an acceptable positioning.

The Fukuishi, back right, isn’t the same colour or texture but does it’s job of balancing the Oyaishi and strengthens its position. The Oyaishi is heavy and pushes its weight down forcing the Fukuishi in an upward and outward inflection.

The Soeishi is split between two stones, front right and front left next to the Oyaishi. Same texture and colour, laid flat to respect the Oyaishi’s strength.

The Suteishi, back left, is true to its sacrificial nature and is distanced, succumbing to being overgrown.





Not particularly a blinder of an Iwagumi, but it recognises and pays respect to the relationship between the stones. To be fair, the 1200 Iwagumi would have just been a rinse and repeat, albeit at a larger scale. The primary concern is keeping Utricularia graminifolia growing in a tank across the years, which it is.


----------



## Wookii (13 May 2022)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> It’s a rare occasion that any tank in this house gets as much as a cursory look, let alone a strong opinion, so will take it they’re all serious.



What was their objection with the idea? What is plan B with the 1200 then?


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (13 May 2022)

Wookii said:


> What was their objection with the idea?



I see a symphony between the stones, a reflection of natural relationships and a carnivorous plant from thousands of miles away in its element, graciously thriving here, in a floating garden.

They see, and this is a quote from the ring leader @Wookii , “a pile of rocks and a crappy wannabe lawn”. 🤣

Think this highlights our difference in opinion, but everyone is entitled to their opinion… The good thing about this lot is you can rely on them to say when something is automatically appealing. No filters. They have no prior conception of what is ‘nice’ in aquascaping.



Wookii said:


> What is plan B with the 1200 then?



Well plan A was to completely shut down the 1200, but a couple of friends dissuaded that idea and our youngest son put up an objection as he likes reading in front of the tank. Plan B was to turn the 1200 into a marine setup and return the 600 to freshwater instead, but the love of planted is greater than the love of coral around here. Plan C was to scrap plan A and B then just do an Iwagumi to keep life simple.

So really this is plan D and quite frankly feel like drowning myself in the 1200 instead and calling it a day 😂 Can’t do it in the 45F… too shallow.


----------



## Garuf (13 May 2022)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> So really this is plan D and quite frankly feel like drowning myself in the 1200 instead and calling it a day 😂 Can’t do it in the 45F… too shallow.


Oh… you’d be surprised.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (11 Jun 2022)

Still trucking, always the same, running clean:






Coming up to 16 months and not sure there’s much else to say about Utricularia graminifolia that hasn’t been covered in this journal already. 

Will report back at 18 months and 2 years but suspect this is it ongoing. One water change per month, infrequent Protegen/spirulina addition, micros and K as and when… Perfect desktop tank that requires little care.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (22 Jul 2022)

Change of plan, 17 month update…

Nothing significant had changed with the Utricularia graminifolia. It’s on that point where carrying the scape on seemed moot.

Tearing down you can see how well rooted the stolons were:





You can see the bladders beneath the substrate are extensive:





There was a fair bit of wildlife in the substrate feeding the UG, with plenty of bladders to capture prey:





The carpet has remained healthy to the last day:





Hopefully this journal has been useful to anyone wanting to grow Utricularia graminifolia. Very easy going carnivorous plant once established, sort of lends itself to Iwagumi style very well.

Full circle back to the beginning:


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Jul 2022)

Think anyone would be hard pressed to find such a well documented and successful methodology for growing what many consider a mysterious and temperamental plant.


----------

